# 96 200sx Se Swap



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Im seriuosly thinking of swaping my 1.6 out to a sr20det,
I have the money to purchase the engine already but just need some clarification on exactly what parts i need to do the job right, and has any body ever done this.

Purchasing the front clip, from a friend that bought it and decided to sell it.
and is their any diffrence on installaling a gti-r instead of the BB

Help would greatly be appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, From what I can tell you. The GTI-R swap is a Muh harder swap. The BB eninge parts are more easy to get. So if anything goes wrong with you GTI-R and you need a JDM part you will have a bitch of a time getting it. I would for a BB swap but if you want the GTI-R engine this is nothing I can say about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

well, from what i hear... there are all kinds of crazy things you have to do to drop a gti-r into a 200sx.

*deep breath*  

have to redo ecu to accept the 444cc injectors (not exactly plug+play, gti-r is the only nissan engine to use that size...), wiring is a nightmare, among other things...

get a bluebird or avenis (is that spelled right?) engine instead. they can be dropped in with about 1/3 of the work and none of the headache. while the bluebird doesn't start out with the same amount of horsepower as the gti-r, you can fix that by getting the turbo setup off a gti-r. Or, you could just spring for the newer avenis engine and get the same horsepower with, again, none of the headache.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

or what you could do is swap in a sr20de and then buy either the t-28(pulsar) turbo set up...or if you reallywant power..but the fmax kit or buidl your own turbo kit.


----------

